# Holy Hummingbirds!



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 15, 2007)

Pretty docile little creatures, they let me get within about 6 feet of them.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Aug 15, 2007)

Love the first, I think the foreground and back ground add alot to the composition of the shot.
The second is wonderfully sharp, but i think... I don't know. Maybe the empty background doesn't work for me with it.

Great colours on both


----------



## doenoe (Aug 15, 2007)

great shots. Love the first one, everything is just right: colors, comp etc etc. Wicked pic


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 15, 2007)

Bloody amazing!! They move so quickly, yet you got nice shots, and by a colourful flower to boot. :hail:


----------



## Mohain (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, superb. both of them. Very good indeed!


----------



## lockwood81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow these are great captures.


----------



## hudsonp (Aug 15, 2007)

the first image needs to be a poster with some inspirational text, great shot!


----------



## Kimber57 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, I'm speechless!  Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 15, 2007)

hehe, inspirational text like those pictures they have in offices? 

Thanks for the comments, It's difficult to shoot these things, I had to switch to manual focus and at 6 feet, 200mm, and f/2.8, there's little room for error.


----------



## neea (Aug 15, 2007)

Great job!
I know how difficult they can be. They sure get spooked easy!
My hummingbirds are starting to get pretty used to me and fly over like 'hey there. who are you?'

Next year I plan to plant flowers just for them.
Your photos are perfect examples of how interesting pictures of them can be without the typical red food feeder : )


----------



## brycimus (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, stunning images


----------



## jwkwd (Aug 15, 2007)

Great, great shots!  neea, I am not sure of your location, but several years ago, an old girlfriend planted what I think they call ( bee bombs ) hummingbirds love them, and they come up every year. Not to mention they are pretty wild looking flowers/plants.


----------



## Neuner (Aug 15, 2007)

Excellent!  I love the first one, especially the brilliance of the lighting.


----------



## Alley Cat Images (Aug 16, 2007)

Stunning photos - crisp and beautifully composed.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you very much for the comments!


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 16, 2007)

I prefer the 2nd shot, its awesome!!

The first shot to me looks too much like a studio shot, its nice but there is something about the lighting and colour that seems off to me


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 16, 2007)

lol, it's the fill light off the flower, it's just enough to look fake!


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 16, 2007)

wow, amazing captures, nice work!  

:thumbup:


----------



## Jeffm73 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great Stuff.

Print worthy for sure.

I think the first is my favorite, for reasons already mentioned here.


----------



## Evo (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome shots man!!  :thumbup:  And Welcome to P-Town.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 17, 2007)

lol, P-Town.. I think i'm too white to be able to say that lol..

thanks for the comments!


----------



## D-50 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shots  I guess you do more than just great HDR work.,


----------



## Ender (Sep 7, 2007)

Really amazing picture, it looks so sharp and colorfull, I dont think that there is much to say about that could be negative


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with LP on the 2nd shot preference.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, I'm jealous.  Awesome work


----------



## Cero21 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice job.  Very sharp!


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 10, 2007)

First shot is great!  Your second shot is awesome with the soft focus!
Great work indeed!


----------

